# Uber Eat Drivers Cheating



## sara vieira

Hi everyone 

I don't know what to do regarding this situation . A few uber eat drivers , they ate using 2 ou 3 Phones to get more bookings . This is have to STOP . They get a lot more bookings and we are sit down waiting and waiting . Nobody check anything fro UBER , people do what they want cheating on the system. The other drivers are losing money and we dont know what to do . Any ideais ? Thank you Sara .


----------



## Ex-Uber

May be grab another phone too :s It seems like the only solution unfortunately.


----------

